# Ok this is a weird one



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

How do I stop Foster Puppy from filling his mouth with water every time he takes a drink and then walking all over the house, dribbling water all over the place from his full mouth? He puts his whole nose in the dish, blows out through his nose, fills his mouth with water, and then walks around, dribbling. It was funny the first ten or fifteen times he did it. Now I'm tired of cleaning up water. 

If I correct him, I'm afraid he'll think I don't want him drinking water.

If I get a smaller water dish, he carries it (full of water) over to his bed. If I just put a little bit of water in the bottom of the big dish, I'm refilling water 90 bazillion times a day. 

Not a big problem in the grand scheme of things, but kind of an annoying one.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I had a horse once, who when tied in a stall (at a show) all tacked up, would fill his mouth with water, turn and let it loose all on this saddle. He needed water between classes, so tieing him away from the bucket wasn't an option. I just placed a ball in the water so he'd play with the ball, still getting a drink, but not dribble on his tack. 

I wonder if putting something in the middle of the dish, so it's difficult to reach his entire nose in the water would help.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

What about one of those water bottle bowls. Ya know the ones that have like a soda bottle to refill the bowl ! Think that would help ?


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Lilie said:


> I had a horse once, who when tied in a stall (at a show) all tacked up, would fill his mouth with water, turn and let it loose all on this saddle.


Oh wow, I wonder if he was doing that so you wouldn't ride him? If so that's pretty clever of your horse!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Heagler870 said:


> Oh wow, I wonder if he was doing that so you wouldn't ride him? If so that's pretty clever of your horse!


He loved baths - he knew that after a ride he got a bath or rinse. He also loved the attention he got when you had to go back in and clean up your tack. He was a really special horse.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

When you figure it out let me know. Jax does the same thing. It's like she's worried she'll miss something so she'll grab a mouthful and run across the house spilling it everywhere. She's not as bad as she was when she was your foster's age though.

We just followed behind her with a towel.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Riley does it too... I just ordered a couple waterhog mats to try and contain the worst of the mess.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lilie said:


> I just placed a ball in the water so he'd play with the ball, still getting a drink, but not dribble on his tack.


here is what would happen with Jax....

oh look! there is a ball in my water! I wonder if I hit it with my paw if it will come out? SPLASH!

Nope..that didn't work. Oh, I'll just pick it up and run thru the house with water trailing off my ball!

Isn't this fun? Mom makes great games for me!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Puppies love playing in water and all you can do is put down towels around the water bowl, make sure it can't tip over, and wait for him to grow out of it.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

You have to get a "crazy straw" they love to see the water go through all the loops! OK I'm kidding.........LOL I feel your pain though.


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

My Ellie is 18 months old now and still does this! My kitchen floor always has little puddles of water. When i wipe them up she just goes back for more water. Drives my husband nuts because he likes to walk around in his socks. We thought our last shepherd was bad but Ellie is terrible with the water. At least she has stopped turning over her water bowl.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

I have the same problem with my foster "puppy" only he is 12 month old! I seriously looked at these water dishes DrinkBetter Pet Water Bowl - Contech Enterprises Inc. since they prevent the dog from getting a mouthful of water in the first place. We go through water so fast though, that I just ended up putting an 8 gallon feed pail in the laundry room with a lipped placemat and a towel under that. It prevents some of the mess, but when I had a water dish I was filling it up every half hour.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Video! We want video! 

I'm sitting her laughing at your description.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Stories and accounts like this are precisely why we have German Shepherds . . . yeah, it's a hassel trying to maintain a tidy house with a big GSD spewing water all over the place but watching them in action kind of makes up for it!

I say all this hours before we bring a 9 month old puppy into our home! I know there are going to be messes and new headaches but also lots of laughter and fascination watching the new boy get used to his new home and family!


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

What about one of those bowls (can't think what they're called) with all the bumps/nodules in them to slow dogs down when eating. I will try to find a pic.
A doggie bowl for greedy eaters


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Both of mine did this as puppies all the time, and now only do it after a hard run. My solution was to keep the water outside and in their crates at all times. This way the water was confined to the outside where it didn't matter or in their crates where it was easy to towel up. Before we go on our walks I still put the water out and take them in through the back leaving them to drink and dribble outdoors before letting them in


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

we used to have to stand over them when they drank. I came up with the command "swallow first" and they learned they werent allowed to leave the bowl and dribble all over the place. Zena used to go get a mouthfull of water and then take it all to the livingroom or wherever you were, and just open her mouth and the water would just cover the floor. I think she did it because of the reaction she got from it which usually equalled out to me yelling and screaming because she only did this in the winter time.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Well, I came up with a solution. To solve the problem of carrying his full water dish around, I put the water in a huge cast iron pot. To solve the problem of getting a mouthful of water and dribbling it all over the house, I just put an inch in the bottom of the cast iron pot. This means I'm refilling the pot roughly a million times a day, but it beats the alternative I guess.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

haha i guess it works! hope he grows out of the mouthful and dribble! thing. at least a little bit anyway. good luck!!!


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Emoore said:


> How do I stop Foster Puppy from filling his mouth with water every time he takes a drink and then walking all over the house, dribbling water all over the place from his full mouth? He puts his whole nose in the dish, blows out through his nose, fills his mouth with water, and then walks around, dribbling. It was funny the first ten or fifteen times he did it. Now I'm tired of cleaning up water.


So a week ago I was waiting for my husband to arrive back home with my new 9.5 month puppy. He's great but guess what . . . he's a water dribbler too! He fills his mouth and then walks away from the bowl letting it drain out on to the floor. If you ever figure out how to untrain this behavior PLEASE let me know! Meanwhile, I've got a floor full of ugly towels and throw rugs!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I am looking into getting a water bottle for the next litter of pups. I find they like to play in the water too. And yes, make a huge mess. But when you start feeding them food, they need access to water at all times. Still working on the concept of how to mount it and all.


----------



## fawndallas (Dec 22, 2010)

LOL this is too funny. I have some bad news those. I am not sure they will grow out of it. My 4 year old male (Barron) does it still. My house cleaning solution, I keep a large beach towel under the food bowel (not recommended for a puppy as the towel becomes a toy).

I will try the suggestions on command swallowing; I wonder what happens though when you are not around to give the command to swallow?


----------



## SuperNova (May 1, 2011)

I would try giving him water out of his dish when you are there to monitor. restrain the pup while he drinks (prevent him from walking around) and only let him go once he has swallowed the water. 
I did that with one of my pups a long time ago. I would keep my hand over his back while he drank from the dish and would only let him go once he stopped drinking and licking the excess water of his lips, he never had a problem after that.

Did not see how old this thread was...


----------

